# rhino secondary spring help needed !!!!!



## goose750

buddy has 660 rhino . what color for more low end purple or orange ? epi said to get purple installed today no difference that we can tell !


----------



## Polaris425

what tires is he running? the 660 "kit" they have on there site shows an orange spring and weights etc.. and says for 28-29" tires... so orange Im guessing for that. 










Kit designed for 28-29.5" tires.
Kit designed for elevation 0-3000 feet.
Kit designed for stock motor and stock exhaust.
Kit components vary by model.
Installation requires tool CCT510.


----------



## goose750

according to chart the way i read is purple has more lbs than the orange . kawasaki is measured in KG.


----------



## Polaris425

huh....... Well to be completly honest with you I'm not real sure on this one. Seems as though you'd be able to tell some difference w/ the new spring. Is his belt at the right deflection? Everything else is installed properly?


----------



## phreebsd

it's a SxS. You arent going to notice as much as you would on an ATV. You can wheelie and stuff 
See how it pulls in the thick stuff.


----------

